# Employment verification - anyone has been through?



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Usually what does it entail?

I am claiming points for 3 employments, all legit and evidenced and nothing made up or "messed with", but what worries me is that two of them are big companies back in my home country with thousands of employees and there is no switchboard or anyone to take any calls .... 


how long does it take? how do they do it? what if they cannot get through to HR?

I am worried to death


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

They usually inquire with your company HR about the details you provided to DIAC, like joining date, designation, whether full time employee or not, etc. Only such details. Mostly through phone calls and occassionally through emails.

Sometime they might visit your premises too. Very rarely though. And they may call to your desk and ask the above mentioned questions.

That's it. No need to worry if you have provided the right information


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Vijay24 said:


> They usually inquire with your company HR about the details you provided to DIAC, like joining date, designation, whether full time employee or not, etc. Only such details. Mostly through phone calls and occassionally through emails.
> 
> Sometime they might visit your premises too. Very rarely though. And they may call to your desk and ask the above mentioned questions.
> 
> That's it. No need to worry if you have provided the right information


I was 200% honest, no overstatement, nothing .... If they visit the premises that is fine, but if they call or email I am 100% sure no one will respond (there is no HR hotline at both companies) ... this is where I am worried


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

also any idea how much time it would take?


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Usually what does it entail?
> 
> I am claiming points for 3 employments, all legit and evidenced and nothing made up or "messed with", but what worries me is that two of them are big companies back in my home country with thousands of employees and there is no switchboard or anyone to take any calls ....
> 
> ...


In my case I have worked for 3 companies.

The details as as below:

My 1st company has more than 20000 employees and there is no direct HR phone-line.

My second company got acquired by some other and the entire top management is different now including the HR!

My present company has around 300 employees.

Also I had only assessed by skill but not the skilled employment duration and still I got a direct grant within 21 days of applying. So just relax.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> In my case I have worked for 3 companies. The details as as below: My 1st company has more than 20000 employees and there is no direct HR phone-line. My second company got acquired by some other and the entire top management is different now including the HR! My present company has around 300 employees. Also I had only assessed by skill but not the skilled employment duration and still I got a direct grant within 21 days of applying. So just relax.


I was told i am under employment verification and hence my concern


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't worry about it. Afaik, they don't take a decision just because someone doesn't respond to their emails or calls. They can't go against an application unless they collect hard evidence that something you mentioned in your application is false.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Don't worry about it. Afaik, they don't take a decision just because someone doesn't respond to their emails or calls. They can't go against an application unless they collect hard evidence that something you mentioned in your application is false.


perfect ....


how much is it going to take?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Honestly. I have no clue. May be someone who underwent it could help. Btw, is your organization a famous one ? Because if it is, I don't see why would they have to verify such employment history.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Honestly. I have no clue. May be someone who underwent it could help. Btw, is your organization a famous one ? Because if it is, I don't see why would they have to verify such employment history.


The three employers i am claiming points on are one huge multinational, the second is very big and famous company all over the middle east. The third is small, but only for 8 months + it was outsourcing me to a large multinational


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Then, I guess there is NOT much to worry as the verification should be smooth. Would be fine. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Then, I guess there is NOT much to worry as the verification should be smooth. Would be fine. Just my 2 cents.


my only concern is access to HR in the first two companies. They have no HR mailbox, no switchboard, even HR Personnel were hard to reach on their desk/cell phones when I worked there


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I am worried to death ..... especially that my name has so many alternative English spellings ... what if the HR employee searches with - for instance - E instead of A or I instead of Y in my name and gives negative feedback


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> The three employers i am claiming points on are one huge multinational, the second is very big and famous company all over the middle east. The third is small, but only for 8 months + it was outsourcing me to a large multinational


It does not matter if its a big or small company. My friend was working in very big company but since he had messed up his visa application first time, he applied again for visa. Two people from the Australian embassy came to his office to meet him.

Employment verification is done on case by case basis, they don't really care if the employer is big and famous.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sk2014 said:


> It does not matter if its a big or small company. My friend was working in very big company but since he had messed up his visa application first time, he applied again for visa. Two people from the Australian embassy came to his office to meet him.
> 
> Employment verification is done on case by case basis, they don't really care if the employer is big and famous.


What I meant was, if its a famous company with a number of employees they would be habituated to receive these kind of verification calls/emails & that they know how to handle these well. I have read on the forum itself where these small start-ups messed up with the verification.

* Can you explain what happened to your friend & why his application was messed up ? 
* And what did the embassy people want from him when they came to his office the second time ? I'm sure they could have been more suspicious due to some incorrect (could be unintentional) mistake he has done.
* And did this happen in India ?


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> I am worried to death ..... especially that my name has so many alternative English spellings ... what if the HR employee searches with - for instance - E instead of A or I instead of Y in my name and gives negative feedback


lol 

embassy people will show them your appointment letter and from that HR must verify that letter

don't worry if documents are Ok

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

decipline said:


> lol
> 
> embassy people will show them your appointment letter and from that HR must verify that letter
> 
> ...


all my documents are OK .... I did not overstate, lie, or forge anything. 


If they will visit and present a letter, this is fair enough since they will definitely confirm it ... If they will just call/email, I am not sure anyone will even respond, HR mailbox in those companies is FLOODED by CVs and I do not think they even check it LOL


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> all my documents are OK .... I did not overstate, lie, or forge anything.
> 
> 
> If they will visit and present a letter, this is fair enough since they will definitely confirm it ... If they will just call/email, I am not sure anyone will even respond, HR mailbox in those companies is FLOODED by CVs and I do not think they even check it LOL


The best that you can do is call the HR of your previous organisation and tell them that they may get a verification call/email from Australian agencies regarding your employment in that organisation. You can also send them an email with your offer letter etc attached so wont be surprised by a call from Australia.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> The best that you can do is call the HR of your previous organisation and tell them that they may get a verification call/email from Australian agencies regarding your employment in that organisation. You can also send them an email with your offer letter etc attached so wont be surprised by a call from Australia.


They never answered their calls and they do not even have a hotline


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

when I worked there I always had to go to their building to talk to them if I needed. They were/are the HR Gods/Godesses ....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Typical HR mentality !!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Typical HR mentality !!!


yes, and this time it's too critical  GRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

What I know they usually send mail or talk to your manager/reference if you have mention about them in the initial docs for ACS.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Do they really verify employment history? What if companies have already closed their business?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Do they really verify employment history? What if companies have already closed their business?


apparently they don't do that with all applicants


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

maybe what they ment by employee verification, is that they will check your documents if all are according to what they request

Something like : If you have uploaded your bank statements, tax return staff, reference letters

Dont worry about it


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> maybe what they ment by employee verification, is that they will check your documents if all are according to what they request
> 
> Something like : If you have uploaded your bank statements, tax return staff, reference letters
> 
> Dont worry about it


Thanks for your reply. 

haven't looked at it from this angle, however it looks convincing .... Let's hope so ..... only thing that doesn't add up here (in your assumption) is that the guy on the phone said it might take weeks and he cannot promise .... I don't think it would take weeks to review bank statementss.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> maybe what they ment by employee verification, is that they will check your documents if all are according to what they request
> 
> Something like : If you have uploaded your bank statements, tax return staff, reference letters
> 
> Dont worry about it


I have uploaded only a letter from company which states my job, title and period. I also uploaded reference letters from my perpers and seniors which detail my duties.

I thought these should be suffice. Do I need to upload tax slips, pay stubs as well? That will cost me a fortune as I have to translate them in To English. :-(


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> I have uploaded only a letter from company which states my job, title and period. I also uploaded reference letters from my perpers and seniors which detail my duties.
> 
> I thought these should be suffice. Do I need to upload tax slips, pay stubs as well? That will cost me a fortune as I have to translate them in To English. :-(


ACS requires only letters of reference.

DIBP (in visa applications stage), requires further evidence of employment (payslips, bank statements, tax filings ..etc.)


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> ACS requires only letters of reference.
> 
> DIBP (in visa applications stage), requires further evidence of employment (payslips, bank statements, tax filings ..etc.)


I see. That would at least be 100 pay slips then. Tax filings available for recent years only. Seems like I need further work on this. I am wondering how to deal with my one of former employer which has shut its business already.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

They will check the documents of last 5 years AFAIK.I had only pay slips and form 16 of my current job.For the organization that got shut down - if you have joining and relieving letter plus references that should suffice.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------

